# Brain Teazers



## Jazzey (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.basicjokes.com/djoke.php?id=3249

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?

2. A man gave one son 10 cents and another son was given 15 cents. What time is it?

3. A boat has a ladder that has six rungs, each rung is one foot apart. The bottom rung is one foot from the water. The tide rises at 12 inches every 15 minutes. High tide peaks in one hour. When the tide is at it's highest, how many rungs are under water?

4. There is a house with four walls. Each wall faces south. There is a window in each wall. A bear walks by one of the windows. What color is the bear?

5. Is half of two plus two equal to two or three?

6. There is a room. The shutters are blowing in. There is broken glass on the floor. There is water on the floor. You find Sloppy dead on the floor. Who is Sloppy? How did Sloppy die?

7. How much dirt would be in a hole 6 feet deep and 6 feet wide that has been dug with a square edged shovel?

8. If I were in Hawaii and dropped a bowling ball in a bucket of water which is 45 degrees F, and dropped another ball of the same weight, mass,and size in a bucket at 30 degrees F, both of them at the same time, which ball would hit the bottom of the bucket first?

Same question, but the location is in Canada?

9. What is the significance of the following: The year is 1978, thirty-four minutes past noon on May 6th.

10. What can go up a chimney down, but can't go down a chimney up? (hint... chim chimminy)

11. If a farmer has 5 haystacks in one field and 4 haystacks in the other field, how many haystacks would he have if he combined them all in the center field?

12. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move?

The answers are on the link I posted - but I didn't want to ruin the fun just yet.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2009)

Note: site may have multiple popups.


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Note: site may have multiple popups.



not if you have FF!  '-)


----------



## Yuray (Mar 29, 2009)

1. There is one word in the English language that is always pronounced incorrectly. What is it?

My name



10. What can go up a chimney down, but can't go down a chimney up? (hint... chim chimminy)

My dreams


12. What is it that goes up and goes down but does not move?

My mood


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 29, 2009)

Atlantean said:


> not if you have FF!  '-)



IE has popup blockers, too.


----------

